# Any news on Mid-Illinois FT?



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anyone have any info??


----------



## tom barrale (Feb 22, 2008)

I was told 20 dogs called back after the 1st series and 6 dogs back after the 2nd. Didn't get any numbers.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

tom barrale said:


> I was told 20 dogs called back after the 1st series and 6 dogs back after the 2nd. Didn't get any numbers.


Oh My........


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm guessing those were MINOR stake numbers....._guessing_, mind you....

k g


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

In the Open!


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any one got callbacks for the open.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Andy Attar took 2nd (Cutter Stracka) and 4th (Skye Haight) in the open. It's done already. 

No other info.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

K G said:


> I'm guessing those were MINOR stake numbers....._guessing_, mind you....
> 
> k g


Only minor stake is the Q and it starts today.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

K G said:


> I'm guessing those were MINOR stake numbers....._guessing_, mind you....
> 
> k g


No.... it really was the open.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Was Judas's Tick running this one? How did he do?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

The Open Winner was Steven Robben... . Colonel... Isaac ran him. 

I think third was Rocker....Dave Sievert's dog. 

RJ was Doug Main

P.S. There was no water blind.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> No.... it really was the open.





JusticeDog said:


> The Open Winner was Steven Robben... . Colonel... Isaac ran him.
> 
> I think third was Rocker....Dave Sievert's dog.
> 
> ...


Al_righty_ then...how many in the catalog and how many starters???????

k g


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

K G said:


> Al_righty_ then...how many in the catalog and how many starters???????
> 
> k g


47 in the catalog..... don't know how many actual starters.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Steve and Fran! as well as the whole Rock River Crew! I believe that qualifies Colonel for the National??? Congratz Issac and Scott! Also Cudos to the Seivert's and Rocker!!!

Aaron*


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

QUAL RESULTS

1- Mazzukelli-Porter
2- Ahlers-Gauge
3- Mazzukelli- Dani
4- Exo - Levi


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone heard about the Am?


----------



## Charlie Hines (Sep 6, 2004)

Go Dozer he and Mike smoked the Amateur -- that is 3 wins in 5 starts -- what a team


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to go Mike & Dozer! That is Awesome! Dozer is showing his brother how to get it done. You are quite a team.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Charlie Hines said:


> Go Dozer he and Mike smoked the Amateur -- that is 3 wins in 5 starts -- what a team


Go Team Dozer!!!!!! Kinda reminds of his old man, doesn't he Charlie?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> No.... it really was the open.


Holy cow...


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Other Amt. placements?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Congratulations, Mike & Dozer ...nice going!

And also to the Rock River team in the Open, AGAIN! Another win for Steve & Fran and a 3rd for Dave & Glenda.

Way to go, Isaac!!!

JS


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Mike Judas with Dozer! 

I like seeing these Ranger dogs hitting stride as I sit here with my 10-week old Ranger pup.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur

1. Dozer- Judas
2. Gianladis
3. Stracka - don't know which dog
4. McKay


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

what happened to the charlie hines blood bath post, and did i here correct there was no water blind. did the land blind have water in it.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Charlie Hines told me that they did not do a waterblind, because they would not have had any dogs back to the last series. He was disappointed because the water blind they had picked out was kinda cool.


WHen you win a Charlie Hines open, you should be very proud. Honor won the one at Watopa last year, 80 dogs, and it was a thrill.  When you've had a dog like Ranger, I guess it all looks easy.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Is anyone from the club going to post the results on the web site.


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

Keith, 

Official results are now posted at https://www.retrieverentry.com/eventview.php?id=795

Jason


----------

